# Brooks Brothers inspired by the film Gatsby



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Is anyone else planning on making any purchases from the Gatsby collection?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Like I could afford any of it... I do think the regatta stripe blazer is pretty cool though.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Intriguing, but they got the tailored clothing horribly wrong. Low rise, belted trousers. Cuts that look like nothing you'd see in the 1920s. On the other hand, they have a low cut, three button waistcoat and single button dinner jacket -- something even the movie couldn't get right for Leonardo DiCaprio. Still, all the photos of clothing from the actual period that they dug up and displayed under "The Collaboration"? Much more intriguing than what's actually on offer.

All the other accoutrements seem to be doing a good job though. The braces look particularly cool.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I do plan on purchasing the "golf collar" shirt, as well as the navy/grey BB#4 tie all of the tailored stuff is out of my price range.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I think the line was called " inspired by" , Jovan.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Yes, the whole point of the collection is inspiration, not reproduction.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks very costumey to me. I mean of course stuff looks different in the staged photos but I would be interested in seeing some portion it in person. Other items seem a bit absurd.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thoughts on the contrast button OCBD? I've always found this look to be quite dreadful.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

firedancer said:


> Thoughts on the contrast button OCBD? I've always found this look to be quite dreadful.


Really? That, along with the brown-red-white tie, is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

ytc said:


> Really? That, along with the brown-red-white tie, is one of my favorite pieces.


Yep really. 
Of course this is just my preference.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

firedancer said:


> ^ I think the line was called " inspired by" , Jovan.





Orgetorix said:


> Yes, the whole point of the collection is inspiration, not reproduction.


 So why make things that look accurate to the period like ties, braces, and boater hats, yet expend no effort so much as raising the button stance or rise a smidge? Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Jovan said:


> So why make things that look accurate to the period like ties, braces, and boater hats, yet expend no effort so much as raising the button stance or rise a smidge? Just doesn't make sense to me.


Maybe because they're not selling period costumes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

... making those changes could not possibly constitute costume. And as I just said, why sell period accessories?


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought BB provided the clothes for the new Gatsby movie? This was a story last year as I recall, back when the movie was going to come out for holiday season 2012. Anyway, I take that as BB not being inspired by the Gatsby clothes but selling the same clothes they made for the movie. Though mass-produced for us, of course.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Like the striped jackets (wear with repp tie to freeze onlookers so you can take their wallets), big fan of the spectator pennies -- one of the few things of the DoW's that I'm an unabashed fan of.

EDIT: Anybody paying $15 for a paperback of _Gatsby_ is a lunatic. I thought you got that the same way you got _Catcher --_ by "forgetting" to return it at the end of junior year in high school.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

The irony, of course, is that F Scott Fitzgerald probably wore BB while writing *The Great Gatsby*. And now nearly 100 years later, we have Brooks Brothers trying to re-create a look that was inspired by, among others, Brooks Brothers?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Like the striped jackets (wear with repp tie to freeze onlookers so you can take their wallets), big fan of the spectator pennies -- one of the few things of the DoW's that I'm an unabashed fan of.
> 
> EDIT: Anybody paying $15 for a paperback of _Gatsby_ is a lunatic. I thought you got that the same way you got _Catcher --_ by "forgetting" to return it at the end of junior year in high school.


We had to buy our books half the time in high school. (It was Florida, need I say more?) So _The Great Gatsby_, among others, are in my collection.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Jovan said:


> We had to buy our books half the time in high school. (It was Florida, need I say more?) So _The Great Gatsby_, among others, are in my collection.


We had to buy our books in high school as well. I went to two high schools, one in Tennessee and the other in Washington (state). So I'm not sure what you're insinuating with the "need I say more" comment?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> they got the tailored clothing horribly wrong.


+1! :thumbs-up:

More precisely; exploiting the film Gatsby, but inspired by Thom Browne.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

upthewazzu said:


> We had to buy our books in high school as well. I went to two high schools, one in Tennessee and the other in Washington (state). So I'm not sure what you're insinuating with the "need I say more" comment?


Florida is notorious for having terrible public education and continuous budget cuts. I had thought the need for the students to buy their own books was symptomatic of this.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Florida is notorious for having terrible public education and continuous budget cuts. I had thought the need for the students to buy their own books was symptomatic of this.


Yup. Bought my own books all the time in southern California. I've still got my Gatsby copy.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I hate to keep this derailment going but, in Louisiana, I bought all my elementary and secondary education literature. All of my children have had to do the same. There is usually a big table at the large B&N kept stocked with books the local schools require. It stays stocked for the school year and summer reading requirements.

Back to the original thread...

Like adoucett, I like the regatta blazer. I have no clue where I'd wear it being that I'm five hours from the coast, but I like it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I was looking at the OCBD and, besides the smaller yoke and back shirring, it almost seems to have an unlined collar and placket plus fewer buttons on the front! :eek2: I'm curious to know if anyone can confirm this.

EDIT: Hell, I'm ready to order myself just to see. Y'know, provided it doesn't go on backorder for like three months or more.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> The irony, of course, is that F Scott Fitzgerald probably wore BB while writing *The Great Gatsby*. And now nearly 100 years later, we have Brooks Brothers trying to re-create a look that was inspired by, among others, Brooks Brothers?


If I recall, Fitzgerald explicitly mentioned Brooks Brothers in _This Side of Paradise_


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

To further the educational system discussion on this thread. I went to high school in south Texas. It was my junior year, and I had an "English" teacher who had given the students the option to vote on the next book to read as a class. I suggested Catcher in the Rye. She had never even heard of it!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> To further the educational system discussion on this thread. I went to high school in south Texas. It was my junior year, and I had an "English" teacher who had given the students the option to vote on the next book to read as a class. I suggested Catcher in the Rye. She had never even heard of it!


Wow, that is unbelievable.

As long as we're sharing...

Memories from high school (Class of 1984):


During my senior year, my calculus class had to share one book, which was kept on a separate desk by itself, as if it were a sacred tome. We had to raise our hands to ask permission from the teacher to consult "The Book", which, if I remember, didn't have a cover.
A classmate, the eventual senior class president, gave an oral report on Stevie Wonder and listed his greatest hits, among them "My Cherie Amour", although you wouldn't know it as he pronounced it "My Cherry Armor". Except for my best friend, no one noticed.

I don't think there was much value-added in my HS in terms of my learning anything, but it was fun. I can safely say there was very little pressure to succeed academically there...which was fine with most of my classmates.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Maybe because they're not selling period costumes.


How terribly fashion conscious of you guys...


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> To further the educational system discussion on this thread. I went to high school in south Texas. It was my junior year, and I had an "English" teacher who had given the students the option to vote on the next book to read as a class. I suggested Catcher in the Rye. She had never even heard of it!


This is why I am so glad I am retired from teaching. There were so many idiots I taught with....and many had the same first name...."Coach."


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm holding out for the "Brooks Brothers Inspired by Bateman" line.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ I'm pretty sure Armani did both that stuff and Bruce Wayne's wardrobe, IIRC.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

thegovteach said:


> This is why I am so glad I am retired from teaching. There were so many idiots I taught with....and many had the same first name...."Coach."


This is when I first realized that although there are some teachers who are genuinely great at it, and enjoy it, and there are some who do it simply because it was easier to get a teaching certificate than it is to get a degree whatever they originally planned.

When I got out of high school, and went to college for a little while before realizing I did not have the patience for classrooms any longer, I had many friends who switched to teaching because it was quicker, and easier. I now know many young teachers shaping the minds of children who have no business being anywhere near a classroom.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> I now know many young teachers shaping the minds of children who have no business being anywhere near a classroom.


Couple that with the many young parents who have no business raising their own kids, and you have an interesting situation indeed.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> The irony, of course, is that F Scott Fitzgerald probably wore BB while writing *The Great Gatsby*. And now nearly 100 years later, we have Brooks Brothers trying to re-create a look that was inspired by, among others, Brooks Brothers?


Well, should Brooks ever actually succeed in *finding *Brooks Brothers, please wake me! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Funny you mention that, the county in which I went to high school, and still live in has for quite some time had the nations highest teen pregnancy rate.

I am grateful that I made it out of high school without having a kid.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> Couple that with the many young parents who have no business raising their own kids, and you have an interesting situation indeed.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dmontez said:


> I am grateful that I made it out of high school without having a kid.


...or at least, any kids that you know of.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> Well, should Brooks ever actually succeed in *finding *Brooks Brothers, please wake me! :icon_smile_wink:


I'll notify you when BB buys O'Connell's.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

What I'm wondering is how the shirt scene will be portrayed in the new movie. I remember just being in awe of a wall of Turnbull & Asser shirts in the Robert Redford version, only to find out that the clothes they actually all wore were Ralph Lauren (which is actually one of the things that put Ralph Lauren on the map according to the Game Changers documentary I saw: https://www.bloomberg.com/video/bloomberg-game-changers-ralph-lauren-5RO3oGviQVeIIX0elxNtbg.html)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I'll notify you when BB buys O'Connell's.


:icon_pale: :icon_pale: :icon_pale:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

mendozar said:


> What I'm wondering is how the shirt scene will be portrayed in the new movie. I remember just being in awe of a wall of Turnbull & Asser shirts in the Robert Redford version, only to find out that the clothes they actually all wore were Ralph Lauren (which is actually one of the things that put Ralph Lauren on the map according to the Game Changers documentary I saw: https://www.bloomberg.com/video/bloomberg-game-changers-ralph-lauren-5RO3oGviQVeIIX0elxNtbg.html)


All I know is that Leo's evening kit looks pretty inaccurate to the time period. More of a glorified black lounge suit with the two button front and five button waistcoat. I'm pretty sure the turndown collar shirt is also inaccurate for 1922. The rest of the clothing looks okay from what I've seen of the trailers. However, a lot of the clothing and hairstyles looked far too '70s in the Redford flick (no matter how many collar bars and white linen suits they tried to insert) so just about anything is better than that.

There was an A&E TV movie that was much more faithful to both the novel and the period, including being narrated by Nick Carraway (Paul Rudd in an early role). Most of the acting was good, but Gatsby came off a little too smarmy. Redford's portrayal was much more on the ball as a self-made, wealthy man who charms you using modesty and insecurity -- and you're never sure how much of it is an act.


----------



## L.Pasteur (Sep 4, 2012)

I like a few of the ties that are offered in the collection. However, what do people think of the brown wool and linen jacket? I don't know if it's mostly photoshop, but I do like the look. 


Though $695 for the jacket and another $300 for the pants is a bit much, even with a corporate discount.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

L.Pasteur said:


> I like a few of the ties that are offered in the collection. However, what do people think of the brown wool and linen jacket? I don't know if it's mostly photoshop, but I do like the look.
> 
> Though $695 for the jacket and another $300 for the pants is a bit much, even with a corporate discount.


Looks like hell. If the jacket in the photo fit, and wasn't cut to expose half the guy's gut up to his navel, I might be able to offer a different opinion.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AJW said:


> If I recall, Fitzgerald explicitly mentioned Brooks Brothers in _This Side of Paradise_


Yes, a friend of Amory's was "Brooks clad and Franks' shod", referring to Frank Bros. shoes


----------



## jbarwick (Nov 17, 2012)

Some of the collection is a little loud but I could get on board with the ties.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Looks like hell. If the jacket in the photo fit, and wasn't cut to expose half the guy's gut up to his navel, I might be able to offer a different opinion.


Plus 1.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've read the book, seen the first movie and loved both. I plan to catch the DiCaprio version as soon as possible. The clothing styles were fantastic, but would come off as decidedly costumey these days. I just can't see myself walking that path!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I bought these two items today:


The buttons on the cardigan are actually brown leather, haven't taken the paper off. I quite liked the tie. Both are the Gatsby series.

Fingered all the other stuff in the Gatsby line and found all to be rather lovely in quality, cut and materials. Rather nice summer party feel to it all, and blended rather well with the usual offerings at BB. 

Good stuff IMO, well made. Pricing was on par with the other stuff Brooks has in London. The bow ties were excellent as well.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

L.Pasteur said:


> I like a few of the ties that are offered in the collection. However, what do people think of the brown wool and linen jacket? I don't know if it's mostly photoshop, but I do like the look.
> 
> Though $695 for the jacket and another $300 for the pants is a bit much, even with a corporate discount.


That model may not be wearing his correct size, or they've pinned it in the back.

I tried some of the jackets, they were not really tight. Although not sacks, thank god.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks great, The cardigan was something I was interested in. Is it pretty warm?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Just a quick question, how is the Gatsby BB#1 different from the regular version?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> That model may not be wearing his correct size, or they've pinned it in the back.
> 
> I tried some of the jackets, they were not really tight. Although not sacks, thank god.


This is exactly what my thoughts are on the tailored clothing available through the Gatsby Collection. Most likely the model is a 40 wearing a 38 with the back pulled, and his pant's are a size too small as well, but if I could afford the jacket, and trousers and they fit fine without the death triangle, and without making me look like a big guy in a little jacket I would love to own the pink linen kit. I like the small detail's that you do not normally see in an OTR jacket. 2 button, and peak lapel. It's not something I see really ever, and I like the way it looks.

I think that what we should remember here, is that Brooks is not marketing this towards us regular's who read frequently about menswear who ask for advice from other well dressed men on forums such as AAAAC, and SF. They are marketing this to a guy that is being dragged to watch this movie by his significant other, and they are hoping that she loves the way Leo looks in his tux, and that she finds out that Brooks Brothers is selling a collection of clothes from the Gatsby movie and that she makes him go in and buy some.

In the grand scheme of thing's if this tactic has a handful of gentleman who are wearing cargo short's and graphic tees all day everyday, and wearing jeans with a tucked in shirt to weddings go in to a BB store, buy a pair of trouser's and an OCBD I think that is making the world a better place.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I drooled some on the pink linen kit. It was very nice. There is a dark red boating blazer that was killer as well. 

Alas, those items were not in budget


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> In the grand scheme of thing's if this tactic has a handful of gentleman who are wearing cargo short's and graphic tees all day everyday, and wearing jeans with a tucked in shirt to weddings go in to a BB store, buy a pair of trouser's and an OCBD I think that is making the world a better place.


 I would question whether the graphic tee wearing demographic are the ones who can afford this line... While I do really like some of the items, with the film tie-in, doesn't it just seem a tad bit like playing "dress up" ?

That being said, I'd 100 times over prefer a Brooks Brothers Gatsby line than a "Stafford Prep" Gatsby line. After all, it's usually the department stores cashing in on movie merchandising.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Dmontez said:


> That looks great, The cardigan was something I was interested in. Is it pretty warm?


Not terribly warm I think.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

adoucett said:


> I would question whether the graphic tee wearing demographic are the ones who can afford this line... While I do really like some of the items, with the film tie-in, doesn't it just seem a tad bit like playing "dress up" ?


The individual items didn't come off as costumey to me. Though plain dark navy blazers they are not. More summer party...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So... was the OCBD unlined?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

adoucett said:


> I would question whether the graphic tee wearing demographic are the ones who can afford this line... While I do really like some of the items, with the film tie-in, doesn't it just seem a tad bit like playing "dress up" ?
> 
> That being said, I'd 100 times over prefer a Brooks Brothers Gatsby line than a "Stafford Prep" Gatsby line.


I agree that is a bit like playing "dress up" but for all we know that movie or the steering of ones significant other towards a BB store, because of it could be the nudge one might need to start dressing better.

If that demographic of graphic tee wearers cannot afford Brooks then maybe just maybe they will want to improve their dress all the same. IMO I'd rather see that graphic tee wearer buying an OCBD, and trousers at JCPenny over buying cargo shorts at Old Navy.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> I agree that is a bit like playing "dress up" but for all we know that movie or the steering of ones significant other towards a BB store, because of it could be the nudge one might need to start dressing better. If that demographic of graphic tee wearers cannot afford Brooks then maybe just maybe they will want to improve their dress all the same. IMO I'd rather see that graphic tee wearer buying an OCBD, and trousers at JCPenny over buying cargo shorts at Old Navy.


 I certainly agree about the general shift in style, I was just more horrified on what it might look like if designed for the lowest possible price point and made in god-knows what country. I think we would find more problems than the cut of the jackets if that were the case!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

adoucett said:


> I certainly agree about the general shift in style, I was just more horrified on what it might look like if designed for the lowest possible price point and made in god-knows what country. I think we would find more problems than the cut of the jackets if that were the case!


Could not agree more.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm late to this party, but:

1. I recently inspected the Gatsby stuff at the Conn Avenue Brooks and thought that much of it was gorgeous and interesting...far more interesting than standard Brooks fair. Basically, if Brooks is trying to push the edge a little bit by reintroducing some retro elements, I'm all in favor of it. We can quibble about some of the details, but applaud the effort. It's a better way to be more 'fashion forward' than JPress's York Street. I can't afford the tailored pieces, and I'm not sure I could pull it off, anyway, but I'd like to...

I also tried on a boater for kicks. Looked more or less ridiculous, although to be fair, I wasn't dressed appropriately: I was wearing jeans and an OBCD.

Speaking of boaters, my colleague who wears a boater regularly just walked by. My goal today is to ask him about boater usage. One thing I noticed about my colleague's hat versus the Brooks versions is that the Gatsby hats Brooks sells have pretty ribbons with stripes and color. My colleague's hat ribbon is solid black. I am convinced that if one were to wear such a thing as part of a regular wardrobe--as my colleague does--rather than for costume purposes, solid black (or maybe navy) would be the way to go.

2. I was shocked to read that y'all had to buy your own books. Shocked. That's seriously bad public policy. Suffice it to say that in my native land, Pennsylvania, I never once had to pay for any school materials. That might just have been in my prosperous township (PA school funding is largely at the township level), but I doubt it. Not all PA schools are as good as mine were, but PA probably invests a lot more in public ed per student than Florida, Texas, or post-Prop 13 California.

The good news is that now, thanks to the internet, buying cheap used books is super easy, but still, it represents a considerable obstacle for poor families. And not everyone has internet access or is comfortable with using it to purchase things.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So... how was the OCBD? I'm still curious if the collar is unlined as it appears to be on the website.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Jovan said:


> So... how was the OCBD? I'm still curious if the collar is unlined as it appears to be on the website.


I'm afraid I didn't notice. It looked nice, but nothing special, as opposed to the club collar and the pin collar models they were selling. I asked if the OCBD was done to archival patterns, and the SA didn't know. I suspect not. Weren't they all popovers back then?

I think of the Gastby stuff as "retro" the way the new Chevy Camaro or the VW New Beatle are "retro." So they're taking it back to the 1920s while the Camaro was 1960s, and the VW 1930s.

If they did produce exact replicas of 1920s garments, would we want to wear it more or less than their "inspired by" offerings? I guess the answer would be, "it depends."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I had thought the full button front shirt was already taking hold by the 1920s and that the Brooks Brothers BD collar pattern has been pretty much the same since 1896. Maybe I'm wrong. The shoulder shirring details and side gussets also have me interested though. But if it's a way to get an unlined collar OCBD (a trad grail) I think many here would be interested. Sadly, the closest thing to Brooks Brothers we have is the recently-opened J. Crew. I'm sure it's no coincidence I also got a catalogue in the mail a couple days ago, months after ordering a belt.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I'm late to this party, but:
> 
> 1. I recently inspected the Gatsby stuff at the Conn Avenue Brooks and thought that much of it was gorgeous and interesting...far more interesting than standard Brooks fair. Basically, if Brooks is trying to push the edge a little bit by reintroducing some retro elements, I'm all in favor of it. We can quibble about some of the details, but applaud the effort. It's a better way to be more 'fashion forward' than JPress's York Street. I can't afford the tailored pieces, and I'm not sure I could pull it off, anyway, but I'd like to...
> 
> ...


I will have to follow your lead and hit the Conn Ave store in person. It seems to me that the 1818 collection at BB is slowly expanding to take over the floor of the store so there can't be much room left with the Gatsby stuff too .

I think a boater with a surcingle striped look, like a red, white, cream or light blue inside navy would be a nice flexible choice. Maybe?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> 2. I was shocked to read that y'all had to buy your own books. Shocked. That's seriously bad public policy.


I don't think it's bad public policy to instill a value to education and books.

Frequently, "free" books are destroyed. Purchased books are looked after and cared for.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I don't think it's bad public policy to instill a value to education and books.
> 
> Frequently, "free" books are destroyed. Purchased books are looked after and cared for.


Couldn't a "book deposit" take care of that? I seem to remember something like that for some obscure, one-off elective I took in high school. We had to put down like $40 as a deposit on the book and we got it back at the end of the year if the book was still in good condition. Books were loaned for free for the year where I went to school, but I knew plenty of kids that bought their books every year so that they could write/highlight in them and so that they wouldn't have to carry them home everyday.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I suppose so, but there is always some sad-sack that can't come up with two Jacksons!!


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

A poster on Styleforum confirmed that the collar on the OCBD is unlined. I may stop by the store today.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I have never before had an unlined OCBD, but I recently had Natty Shirts make me a shirt with detachable collars, and I did request an unlined BD I have to say that is my favorite collar out of all the ones I had them make for the shirt. I do believe that BB OCBD Gatsby is going to be mine this week.



AncientMadder said:


> A poster on Styleforum confirmed that the collar on the OCBD is unlined. I may stop by the store today.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Tried on one of the Gatsby "Regatta Blazers" today. I wear a 40 Short. They didn't have any, so I tried on a 40 Regular, which fitted almost like a 40 Short. The "Regatta Blazer" is very heavy, heavier than my entire three piece suit. It's a winter blazer....


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info, before I saw your review of it I was not at all interested in this jacket, but now I see that it can actually fit well.

I do not have a BB in my town, but I will be in New York tomorrow, and I can not wait to visit the store and see all of the Gatsby stuff first hand.



Roycru said:


> Tried on one of the Gatsby "Regatta Blazers" today. I wear a 40 Short. They didn't have any, so I tried on a 40 Regular, which fitted almost like a 40 Short. The "Regatta Blazer" is very heavy, heavier than my entire three piece suit. It's a winter blazer....


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay, so I figure, I live in NYC, I have to go see the Gatsby collection at the Brooks Brothers flagship store. For perspective, my general opinion of BB is that its clothes are worth half of full price; which is why when they go on sale (as they always do) at 30% off, they are only marginally over-priced at that point and, if you can't wait for the inevitable 50% season-ending sale, can be bought. Also, in general, the quality is not great, is all over the map and is inconsistent from line to line, product to product and season to season (with a few exceptions like the OCBDs and some suit lines [maybe]). That said, it was off to see the collection.

Other than the evening wear, the menswear is all on the first floor in the back neatly displayed with the movie trailer playing on a flat screen and some period décor to create the ambience of the twenties. Before I got there though, I was twice accosted by commission salespeople both aggressively and almost belligerently asking if they could help me. I am fine with being approached, but in a low-key, sincere-attempt-to-help manner, not in a how-much-can-I-ring-the-register manner. (The Ralph Lauren Polo flagship store in NYC does this much better.) How can a store like BB not have trained its salespeople better? Although, normally, the strong, more professional salespeople move up to suits, etc., so this is not the cream of the crop; however, since this is the main floor, it makes a bad first impression.

Ironically, once I got to the Gatsby collection, there was only one salesperson their, folding shirts, who ignored me the entire time. As others (who understand clothes and historically accurate details much better than I do) on the board have noted, the clothes are interpretations of 1920s clothes, not an attempt, at all, to create historically accurate reproductions. The suits, jackets and pants seemed cheap to me - odd puckers, no pick-stitching, bad hand-feel to the material. It struck me, that even with great tailoring (not something BB is capable of anymore - the few things I buy from it, I always take to my own tailor, as BB commits the unpardonable sin of not really wanting you to try on your altered clothes when you go in to pick them up and, if you insist, you have to hunt out the tailor yourself as the salesperson will hand you the altered clothes and then disappear) these items would still look cheap. All that said, one must see a pale pink pinstripe suit in person at least once in one's life to truly appreciate its go-to-hell verve.

The shirts were consistent with BBs other equivalently priced shirts - and it is (once they go on sales) and opportunity to get some 1920's inspired shirts at reasonable prices. I love that they had several with collar bars through the collar (with the holes sewn in). Also, the ecru "golf collar" shirt is substantial in weight and could make a nice with- or without-tie shirt for a cool summer evening.

Finally, the Regatta and the "Tipped" blazers, as Roycru said, weigh a ton and would only work in an Alaskan summer (I image) or winter anywhere else. I was stunned by how heavy they were. This pretty much comes through in the pictures, but these are pieces for confident wearers who want to make a period-esque statement.

As with everything Brooks Brothers: basically, an over-priced, flawed attempt, that does produce a few items that, once they go on sale, are worth acquiring.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm always taken aback by the lack of training sales associates receive, according to many experiences shared here. BB supposedly reads this forum... how do they not pick up on these comments and improve? Heartbreaking.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I'm always taken aback by the lack of training sales associates receive, according to many experiences shared here. BB supposedly reads this forum... how do they not pick up on these comments and improve? Heartbreaking.


Having - many years ago - worked as a retail clothing salesperson and, since, having managed salesforces (albeit not in retail clothing), I am stunned that many sales basics (skills, protocols, policies and procedures) that are well known to work - and others that are known not to - are still not followed (or avoided), especially by a large company such as BB - and in its flagship store. My guess is it is too expensive to hire talented salespeople for the lower margin products such as ties, shirts, etc. Just a guess, but I can't believe BB management isn't aware of the problem; hence, I assume it is economics that prevents them from fixing it. Ralph Lauren must have better margins or is willing to spend more on its flagship store to promote the brand as, overall, its salesforce is noticeably more professional.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I stopped by and bought one of the Gatsby button downs today. When I got home, I found the sales assistant had put the wrong size in the bag 

It's for the best—I didn't need another white shirt anyway and was impulse buying. I'll probably just return it, no exchange. The collar is nice, though.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

My experiences at brooks have always been positive.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Roycru said:


> Tried on one of the Gatsby "Regatta Blazers" today. I wear a 40 Short. They didn't have any, so I tried on a 40 Regular, which fitted almost like a 40 Short.  The "Regatta Blazer" is very heavy, heavier than my entire three piece suit. It's a winter blazer....


I think it looks great. I wonder why it is so heavy?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I think it looks great. I wonder why it is so heavy?


Do they realize regattas typically take place _not_ in the dead of winter?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently visiting NYC, and made the flagship store one of my first stops yesterday. I believe I walked in to the store within an hour of opening and proceeded directly to the Gatsby section of the store. Once I got there I was greeted by a sales woman who told me to let her know if I needed anything and walked away when I said thank you. 

My wife and mother sat down in the middle of the section while I looked around. I was trying to find any jacket in a 46r, but could not find any in the section so I asked the nice lady for the pink linen in my size. She informed me that if there was a size I could not find the main section of gatsby stuff was on the 4th floor, and off I went.

Got to the 4th floor and once I arrived in the gatsby section I was greeted by an older gentleman and I asked him for any of the gatsby jackets in a 46r. He went through my top 3 picks and found the red regatta in 46r then calling the stockroom to see if any of the others were in stock. I continued to browse the section while he searched. 

I knew I was buying a shirt regardless of what jackets they had for me. I got all of the shirts together so I could make my decision. I chose the golf collar shirt in ecru for two reasons I don't have any golf collared shirts and the feel of it is wondeful. Since I had made my decision on the the shirt I looked for my size with no luck when I asked the gentleman for my size he called the stockroom but did not get an answer he then checked the computer and said we have two in the store in your size and told me to try the section that is downstairs. I went downstairs with no luck. The nice lady called the stockroom and had it in her hands within three minutes and held it at a register while I browsed some more.

The nice gentleman on the 4th floor let me know what stores in town have the pink linen and the white linen jackets in my size, but that did not matter much to me. The red regatta in 46 fit me well, but was much to heavy to wear in south Texas, and if I'm spending 700.00 on anything in NYC in buying Alden shell. 

I was very happy with my visit to the flagship store. I never felt as though the sales associates were trying to make money off of me, but only trying to help me with the decisions I already made. I will likely visit the store again before I leave town.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AncientMadder said:


> I stopped by and bought one of the Gatsby button downs today. When I got home, I found the sales assistant had put the wrong size in the bag
> 
> It's for the best-*I didn't need another white shirt* anyway and was impulse buying. I'll probably just return it, no exchange. The collar is nice, though.


LIES.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Roycru said:


> Tried on one of the Gatsby "Regatta Blazers" today. I wear a 40 Short. They didn't have any, so I tried on a 40 Regular, which fitted almost like a 40 Short. The "Regatta Blazer" is very heavy, heavier than my entire three piece suit. It's a winter blazer....


(Meaning no offense to Roycru, a member who I hold in the absolute highest regard and look to as a sartorial mentor, perhaps the fabric is way too heavy for a blazer design (arguably intended for wear during the boating season), but what a handsome fabric pattern for covering a "wing backed" chair! While I haven't recently strolled through a furniture store, I know I've seen such chairs for sale(?). As I said in an earlier post, I suspect I will pass on the entire Gatsby collection. In this instance, the past should remain in the past!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Don't rely on sales staff for anything besides getting sizes and paying, so I am rarely disappointed. I buy clothes. They don't sell me them. 

I quite liked the heft of the blazers, being more in keep with older style suiting, which I like over the really thin stuff. A lightweight cloth would not have the same feel. 

I wonder what current brands some posters are comparing BB to when posting negative criticism regarding price/quality ratio? As general clothes prices are where they are for different quality points, I find BB to be priced rather nicely at retail price. Of course, I'm only comparing to other stuff currently available, not to long dead makers. ?


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

I purchased the ecru golf collar shirt and the white collared golf collar shirt (with self single cuffs). I did ponder the boater but, honestly, I have two panamas and the shirts were the main things I wanted (I never have enough of the club/golf collars.


----------

